# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Σουπιοκόκκαλο

## alexispaok

καλησπέρα παιδιά...για πόση ώρα πρέπει να αφήσουμε το σουπιοκόκκαλο στον ήλιο μετά το βράσιμο???

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν έχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη ώρα Αλέξη !!! Κανονικά θέλει 2-3 μέρες έξω στον ήλιο ! 
Πολύ απλά θα πρέπει να προσέξεις να μην έχει υγρασία*   :Happy: 

Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ --> http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%AC%CF%82%21

----------


## alexispaok

το εχω διαβασει αλλα δεν λεει ποσο να το αφησουμε στον ηλιο

----------


## jk21

αν το εχεις καπου με εντονη ηλιοφανεια και καλοκαιριατικα πχ σε ταρατσα ή σε μπαλκονι που ο ηλιος χτυπα για τα καλα μεσημεριατικα ,πιστευω και 4-5 ωρες ειναι οκ .με αλλες συνθηκες μπορει να θελει και 3 μερες .εξαρταται θερμοκρασια ,ωρες ηλιοφανειας και υγρασια ατμοσφαιρας .αν δεν βιαζεσαι και γιατι να βιαζεσαι αστο ετσι κι αλλιως 3 μερες και εισαι οκ

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> αν το εχεις καπου με εντονη ηλιοφανεια και καλοκαιριατικα πχ σε ταρατσα ή σε μπαλκονι που ο ηλιος χτυπα για τα καλα μεσημεριατικα ,πιστευω και 4-5 ωρες ειναι οκ .με αλλες συνθηκες μπορει να θελει και 3 μερες .εξαρταται θερμοκρασια ,ωρες ηλιοφανειας και υγρασια ατμοσφαιρας .αν δεν βιαζεσαι και γιατι να βιαζεσαι αστο ετσι κι αλλιως 3 μερες και εισαι οκ


Δημήτρη εγώ τα Σουπιοκόκκαλα τα παίρνω από ψαραγορές τις ξεπλένω καλά με νερόξυδο, μετά τις ξεπλένω η τις αφήνω μια μέρα να μουλιάσουν σε φρέσκο νερό το οποίο αλλάζω 4-5 φορές και μετά τις αφήνω στον ήλιο 3 μέρες ίσως και περισσότερο.. Ασπρίζουν με τον ήλιο αρκετά και δεν μένει καθόλου υγρασία ούτε η μυρωδιά της ψαρίλας....

----------


## jk21

το βρασιμο Νικολα ειναι αναγκαιο για την αποστειρωση τυχον μικροβιων .το μηλοξυδο απλα αναστελει την αναπτυξη οσων δεν αναπτυσσονται σε οξινο Ph αλλα δεν ειναι ολα τετοια .αν την εχεις γλυτωσει μεχρι τωρα μαλλον ειναι λογω της αποστειρωσης που κανει ο ιδιος ο ηλιος με την ακτινοβολια του (οχι τη θερμοκρασια ) αν και εκει δεν εισαι καλλυμενος

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> το εχω διαβασει αλλα δεν λεει ποσο να το αφησουμε στον ηλιο


 Αλέξη όσο περισσότερο το αφήσεις στον ήλιο, τόσο το καλύτερο.. Δεν πρόκειται να πάθει τίποτε.. Δώσε μια βόλτα στην παραλία και ίσως πετύχεις καμιά.. Θα έχει πάρα πολύ καιρό που ανεμοδέρνεται στο νερό και στον ήλιο, ίσως και χρόνια...

----------


## johnrider

και γιατί δεν το βάζεις στον φούρνο.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> το βρασιμο Νικολα ειναι αναγκαιο για την αποστειρωση τυχον μικροβιων .το μηλοξυδο απλα αναστελει την αναπτυξη οσων δεν αναπτυσσονται σε οξινο Ph αλλα δεν ειναι ολα τετοια .αν την εχεις γλυτωσει μεχρι τωρα μαλλον ειναι λογω της αποστειρωσης που κανει ο ιδιος ο ηλιος με την ακτινοβολια του (οχι τη θερμοκρασια ) αν και εκει δεν εισαι καλλυμενος


Να σου πω την αλήθεια επί αυτού, τα έχω κρεμασμένα πάντα στην ακτινοβολία του ήλιου διότι τις έχω φυλάμενες μέσα σε σακκούλι δικτυωτό στην βεράντα σε χώρο που κτυπά συνέχεια ο ήλιος... Ίσως και μήνας τώρα και θα περάσουν και αρκετοί άλλοι... :winky:

----------


## 11panos04

Εως οτου να το τριβεις με το νυχι σου κ να τριβεται σα σκονη.Τοτε ειναι ετοιμο.

Φιλικα

----------


## jack

Νομίζω ότι εδώ μπορώ να το βάλω.

Το φιλαράκι μου ο Μάνος, πλέον δεν τσιμπάει το σουπιοκόκκαλο, αλλά το επίχρισμα
του τοίχου.Αυτό άρχισε να συμβαίνει από τη στιγμή που του άλλαξα κλουβί.
Το νέο κλουβί όταν κρεμιέται είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στον τοίχο, απ' ότι ήταν το παλιό.
 Υποθέτω πως δεν ανησυχώ και το αναφέρω προς συζήτηση.
Θυμάμαι πως έχει αναφερθεί και παλιότερα από άλλο ''πατέρα''.

----------


## lagreco69

Του το εχεις βαλει το σουπιοκοκκαλο στο ιδιο σημειο που ηταν και παλια Γιαννη? ειναι καμια εβδομαδα τωρα! εαν θυμαμαι καλα!! που τον εβαλες στην καινουρια την κλουβαρα του, κοιτα μην δεν τον βολευει εκει που ειναι.

----------


## jack

*Πώς το βλέπεις;* Εχω βγάλει και την ταΐστρα

Εχω βάλει και νέες πατήθρες

----------


## lagreco69

Το κλουβι? πολυ ωραιο!! το εχω ξαναδει!! το σουπιοκοκκαλο, εκει που ειναι δεν βοηθαει και πολυ στο να πατησει καπου το καναρινι για να το τσιμπησει. βαλε το πιο κοντα στην πρασινη πατηθρα, επανω απο την πορτα εαν δεν την δουλευεις!! η αφησε το εκει και μετακινησε την πατηθρα πιο κοντα του και βαλε αλλου την αυγοθηκη. την οποια βλεπω εχει πρασινη βιταμινη μεσα? ξυλινες πατηθρες δεν θα βαλεις τελικα?

----------


## jack

Εβαλα νέες πατήθρες, δε βρήκα ξύλινες, θα φτιάξω δικές μου σε λίγες μέρες.
Το πράσινο είναι-έτσι λέει-αυγοτροφή με λαχανικά, δε θυμάμαι τη μάρκα.

----------


## antker

Παιδια το σαπιοκοκαλο σε τι βοηθαει?

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Ασβέστιο, που το χρειάζονται πάρα πολύ οι φίλοι μας...

----------


## lagreco69

> Παιδια το σαπιοκοκαλο σε τι βοηθαει?



Το αρθρο Κόκκαλο σουπιάς!

----------


## Gardelius

Εαν ..δεν...το "ασπαζονται" τα παιδια μας..? τι κανουμε..? ::

----------


## lagreco69

> Εαν ..δεν...το "ασπαζονται" τα παιδια μας..? τι κανουμε..?





Τους το τριβουμε με ενα παλιο τριφτη στην αυγοτροφη τους.

----------


## jk21

ή βαζουμε στην οποια αυγοτροφη φτιαχνουμε λιγο γαλα χωρις λακτοζη και φροντιζουμε να εχει στη διατροφη του τροφες που να εχουν και ιωδιο

----------

